# Raquel Welsh about to thread a nipple or two



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

From an old Ridgid calendar.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> From an old Ridgid calendar.



nope..shes getting ready to lube some pipe.......:devil3::devil3:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

One of the best looking women ever.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Before they made their calendar suck.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

No one makes those calendars anymore. I remember when every self respecting auto repair shop, barber shop and firehouse in the land had at least one hanging somewhere.

My first real job, the boss used to hand them out to the male customers. Today he'd be on fb being chastized by every uptite nagging broad out there.

Nowadays all we get are puppies and kittens, and landscapes. Don't get me wrong, I like both as much as the next guy, but the Grand Tetons and pussies were nice too.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

dhal22 said:


> One of the best looking women ever.


Oh, my Shawshank is wanting redemption.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> From an old Ridgid calendar.


...back when women knew what they were going to a guys place for.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> ...back when women knew what they were going to a guys place for.





Scrabble!!!!




.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Scrabble!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> NOT.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> NOT.





*Battleship!!!*




.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> *Battleship!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, sorry. Biology wins !


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> NOT.





Even better, Road Rash 64!!!!


Easily one of the best games ever.






.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> Nope, sorry. Biology wins !





I think you mean "Anatomy"




Also, you keep quoting incorrectly. Just put your response after all the stuff in the quote. Don't remove the second QUOTE in brackets.






.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> From an old Ridgid calendar.


Boingggggggg


----------



## Medrogean (3 mo ago)

the headline was interesting lol


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Petronodas said:


> I love old calendars! They are always interesting to consider, and you can notice how quickly life and reality are changing in the country and the world. New calendar have become my hobby, and I create them using Sometimes I use free stock photos. I do something like that for gifts, and then I use a photo of the person I want to congratulate. I am sure years later; my calendars will be as interesting to my grandchildren as I am interested in the calendars of the 60s of the last century.



F off.........


----------

